# Brook trout.



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

Anyone mind sharing a good creek for some brook trout fishing or small rainbows? I live near Cleveland was thinking of checking out Apple Creek.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Look in pa, the few native Brooks we have in ohio are in protected areas, and the creeks are literally two feet wide. For bows your best bet is apple, but if you want the mountain stream feel drive to pa


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

apple is almost empty of trout until restocking this fall.

don't bother the brookies in OH. they are protected. You won't find them on streams

I would go to PA at this time for them. Unless you want to try to clubs out in Castalia. 
rickerd


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

west Virginia, the brook trout is the state fish.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

You meant one of these WV homegrown. Good times!


----------

